# [VLC] probleme xvid

## nelsooon

Salut tout le monde,

J'utilise VLC avec les parametres suivants (repris du site de VLC):

```
media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad

wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype

bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live
```

Cependant, je n'arrive pas a lire mes video au format XVID.

y'a t il quelque chose que je dois ajouter ?

Je voudrai bien tout ajouter, histoire de faire l'emerge une bonne fois pour toute, et que VLC me lise tous mes fichiers video, son...

Merci

----------

## gbetous

Je crois que c'est ffmpeg qui lit les xvid. T'as quoi comme options sur ffmpeg ?

----------

## nelsooon

Salut,

Merci d'avoir répondu:

Voici mes parametres: de /etc/portage/packages.use

```

media-video/ffmpeg X a52 aac dts encode network ogg oss sdl theora threads truetype v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -test

```

là, je recompile ffmpeg: emerge -Nq ffmpeg.

Dois je mentionner la version du package dans /etc/poratage/package.use ?

exemple: 

```

media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  (simple exemmple X a52 aac dts encode network ogg oss sdl theora threads truetype v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -test

```

Quand je mets emerge -pv ffmpeg, il me met:

```

Gentoo ~ # emerge -pv ffmpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.5.0.1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r13  758 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faac-1.25  378 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="X a52* aac* encode network* ogg oss sdl theora* threads* truetype v4l* vorbis x264* xvid* zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -mmx -test" 0 kB 

Total: 4 packages (3 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1,135 kB

```

Merci

----------

## Temet

Non, tu mets:

```
media-video/ffmpeg a52 aac network theora threads v4l x264 xvid
```

/!\ J'ai pris ces flags car ce sont qui changent depuis ton ancienne installation (l'étoile à coté du flag), vérifie avec un "emerge -pv" que tu as bien tous les flags que tu veux avant de compiler. /!\

----------

## moon06

J'ai le même problème, rien à faire :

```
desktop ~ # emerge -pv ffmpeg vlc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2  USE="X a52 aac encode mmx ogg oss sdl truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -ipv6 -network -test -theora -threads -v4l" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6c  USE="X a52 alsa arts dvb dvd esd hal httpd live mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss png rtsp sdl skins stream svg theora truetype vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x264 xml xosd xv -3dfx -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dts -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnome -gnutls -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -matroska -modplug -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -samba -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -speex -svga -upnp -v4l -vcd -vlm -xinerama" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

L'erreur retournée sous VLC, où seul le son marche :

```
main error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `XVID'.

VLC probably does not support this sound or video format.
```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Alexis

 *moon06 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616-r2 
> 
> media-video/vlc-0.8.6c
> ...

 

ça c'est connu, les ffmpeg en ~arch ont swscaler d'activé et le vlc stable (0.8.6c) ne supporte pas ça, donc il arrive pas à utiliser ffmpeg ^^

----------

## moon06

Merci pour le conseil, je recompile avec ffmpeg en stable   :Wink: 

Edit :

Ca marche impec, merci bien Alexis  :Smile: 

----------

## RaX

ou alors il faut installer la version "alpha" 0.9 (présent dans portage) de VLC. perso j'utilise le trunk svn pour coder et je n'est pas trop de pb avec.

----------

## Alexis

de manière générale,  si vous être en stable, évitez d'utiliser la version ~arch de ffmpeg en ce moment. A ma connaissance tous les paquets en ~arch supportent le swscaler, mais ce n'est malheureusement pas souvent le cas de la version stable.

swscaler est la nouvelle api de ffmpeg, mais qui lorsqu'activée a le mauvais gout de virer l'ancienne (img_*), et surtout de toujours la déclarer dans ses headers installés sur le système, donc il n'y a pas de problème de compilation, juste au mieux au link lorsqu'il trouve pas les symboles de l'ancienne api. Pour vlc comme c'est juste un plugin, il ne plante même pas à la compilation mais arrive pas à charger le plugin ffmpeg au démarrage...

Bref, c'est la misère   :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

C'est bizarre, la 0.9 de VLC devait introduire une interface Qt4.

Je ne l'ai pas vue je crois   :Shocked: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est bizarre, la 0.9 de VLC devait introduire une interface Qt4.
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas vue je crois  

 

non je l'ai désactivée parceque c'est un changement majeur encore en dév pour vlc, et j'ai du mettre un snapshot de vlc à cause de ffmpeg et swscaler qui change pas mal de choses pour vlc, donc spas facile du tout voire dangeureux de backporter.

D'après ce que j'entends dire de ci de là, y'aura bientot une béta officielle de vlc 0.9 donc j'activerai l'interface qt4 à ce moment là

----------

## Temet

Encore toi qui me pourris la vie (cf avidemux) ???

Mais t'as pas fini oui?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Alexis

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Encore toi qui me pourris la vie (cf avidemux) ???
> 
> Mais t'as pas fini oui?  

 

hahaha  :Smile: 

tu peux modifier l'ebuild à la mano pour l'activer :p c'est juste qu'il y avait trop souvent des changements/bug fixes pour que ça me motive à l'activer  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Non je disais ça pour rigoler.

En fait, je suis repassé en stable. Je me rappelais pas pourquoi sur un de mes deux PC VLC était dans le package.keywords. Je l'ai remis en stable  :Wink: 

Pis je ne suis pas pressé, j'utilise modérément VLC.

----------

## RaX

L' interface Qt4 remplacera la version wxGTK dans VLC 0.9, pour les amis de GNOME et/ou de GTK+ une interface en Gtkmm/Gtk+ est en cours d'écriture, mais son développement vient juste de débutter. Si vous souhaitez filer un coup de patte pour l'écriture de ce plugin, contactez moi  :Smile: .

----------

## Temet

Wééééééééé, trop bon ça!

Plus de wxgtk!!!

Ça c'est une bonne nouvelle!

----------

## RaX

lol amis dev pour faire plaisir a vos users retiré des fonctionnalités ils seront heureux !

Plaisanterie mise à part, c'est sur que wxWidgets, c'est une vrai niche à bug, c'est pour ça que la version Linux et Windows seront en Qt4, et que pour les amis du Gimp ToolKit un interface Gtkmm/Gtk+ pour Linux le port de l'interface Gtk sous Windows n'est pas prévu mais bon en théorie "c'est possible! c'est réalisable ! c'est le jeu de la vie !!!".

----------

## loopx

Je viens d'avoir le problème que tu as eu je pense...

En fait, j'utilise xine pour lire les film divx/xvid ... je fais une mise à jour et soudainement, xine n'arrive plus à lire mes vidéo ... je test avec vlc: meme erreur ... je test avec mplayer => ca passe ...

A la fin de la mise à jour, ca foire toujours .. mais après un revdep-rebuild, tout est rentré dans l'ordre   :Smile: 

suis en instable, mais bon, ca fonctionne   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

